
Ask HN: What is your favorite open-source, self-hosted project management tool? - dryvenn
Which tool do you use to manage your team efficiently? Which management method?
======
dbg31415
Here are some tools that meet the open-source criteria.

* Taiga.io || [https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/)

* The Trac Project || [https://trac.edgewall.org/](https://trac.edgewall.org/)

* Overview - Redmine || [http://www.redmine.org/](http://www.redmine.org/)

* Mantis Bug Tracker || [https://mantisbt.org/index.php](https://mantisbt.org/index.php)

* Home :: Bugzilla :: bugzilla.org || [https://www.bugzilla.org/](https://www.bugzilla.org/)

But you have to make the call on what's more valuable: the cost of having
tools that just work as expected, or your time dinking around with open-source
knockoffs of those establishd tools. While I think highly of the above tools,
I don't think any of them are "the best" tool out there. I get frustrated when
I have to use them for different clients because the truth is good software
takes dedication and teamwork. Open-source projects seldom have the resources
to provide for great functionality, UX, visual design, integrations... etc.

A lot of small businesses are like, "I'm so smart, and GitHub Enterprise is
such a ripoff at $21 a month per user... I'll just roll my own. This is so
easy, why would any one pay?" Until you have an outage, or until you get stuck
writing custom code to hook your time tracking software to the API, or you
name it. You have to decide how to spend your dev hours. Are you a company
that makes product management tools? If not, my advice is to use a service
that that comes with an SLA.

I like GitHub. Relatively cheap, well designed, well maintained, easy
integrations with everything. I hook in ZenHub for a Kanban Board, I hook in
Marker for easy bug reporting, I hook in Harvest for time tracking, I hook in
Sentry for application monitoring... hook in CircleCI or CodeShip... you get
the idea. You don't get that level of integration with the self-hosted tools.

* ZenHub - Agile GitHub Project Management Software || [https://www.zenhub.com/](https://www.zenhub.com/)

* Marker - Annotated Screenshots Sent to any Bug Tracking Tool || [https://getmarker.io/](https://getmarker.io/)

* Introducing Harvest for GitHub: Track Time on Issues and Pull Requests - Harvest || [https://www.getharvest.com/blog/2015/07/introducing-harvest-...](https://www.getharvest.com/blog/2015/07/introducing-harvest-for-github-track-time-on-issues-and-pull-requests/)

